# Roof to Wall Flashing Installation – Painted Cedar Lap Board Siding



## Octopus (Dec 3, 2010)

The roofers arguement is valid but the "roof over flashing and 1x3 solution", in my opinion, is not.

Yes, nailing down the flashing is a common practive as not all roof to wall flashing is bent perfectly to math the exact pitch of any given roof. However, the nails heads need to be sealed if they did not use a rubber washer ring shank.

Sometimes the roofer will not replace roof to wall or step flashing but at the least they should have offered to paint the flashing to match or blend with the new roof color. Simple can of proper spray paint. Sometimes this looks even better then new flashing.

Flashings not secured behind siding should have been replaced. Valley metel, attic vents, plumbing penetrations, chimney flashing and skylite flashings.

Gas Furnace pipes / vents are also typically painted to blend with roof color


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

Deeppool said:


> Hello,
> We contracted with a large installation company for a new roof using GAF Timberline Natural Shadow shingles. *Our contract also includes new roof flashing.*
> 
> *The flashing was an important point and fully discussed with the sales person since we live near the coast – and rust / corrosion is always present. The job was also site reviewed by the foreman before any work began.*
> ...



The quotes in purple pretty much sum it up. They contracted to replace the flashing. The salesman didn't add for the extra work and now reality caused them to try and pull a fast one. They owe you new flashing done properly. Replacing some siding may be beyond their skill set.

1-Maybe. Depends on where the flashing and the siding is nailed. 

2-I assume this refers to the apron flashing on the fronts of the dormers. My method is to install small metal strips nailed underneath the apron and bend them back up and over the front edge of the apron to hold it down. Pop rivets are then applied to hold it tight. It's not the end of the world if the apron is face nailed, but there are better ways. This is probably the least of your worries here.

3-Something like that could be fabricated, but would look bad. 

If you haven't written the check yet, don't until they satisfy their contract. Good luck.


----------



## hitmehhh (Aug 15, 2008)

You should have made them do it right. When you have a problem I'm sure they won't be in any hurry to come back. You should always go with your gut feeling or you will regret it.


----------

